

Nginx Vs Xitrum (Scala) benchmark - johnx123-up
https://gist.github.com/3293596

======
inetsee
TL;DR; This post would have been much more useful if the results had been
displayed side by side in a table format. As it is currently presented,
scrolling back and forth to compare the results is just too much effort.

